# The Cost of Medication in Spain



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi

I am a Diabetic and would like to know the cost of the following medication please if anyone uses them:

Simvastatin
Ramipril
Felopodene
Metformin
Aspirin

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know about the others but aspirin is far more expensive than the UK. When I want them I get someone coming out to bring me loads.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Simvastatin is €2 a box of 26 iirc, available over the counter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know how much the medications are that you've asked about, but I do know that many things that are only available on prescription in the UK are available OTC in Spain and many of them are much cheaper! I had to take prednisolone steroids here last summer. Now, in the UK a prescription would cost .... um.... dunno what they are now over there??????? and thats the only way to get them, but in Spain I got an enormous box OTC for 2.50€

Jo xxx


----------

